# 2006 F350 What's Wrong With 6.0L?



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I have located a 2006 F350 XL crew long bed 4x4 with 130K on 6.0L powerstroke. This truck is clean inside and out. It is not all beat up. I do see a gooseneck ball so I guess this guy used it for towing. $15,900. What I want to know is what exactly is "wrong" with the 6.0L diesel? Is it fixable? Will it leave me stranded? How much does it cost to fix? This truck is in my price range and I figure it has a lot of life left. I tow a 27 ft 6,000 lb camper, and I carry 5 to 6 adults at times (this truck has two bench seats in the "old timey" style = don't recline).


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

for a discussion of the 6.0L's major service issues ( in this towing section ) look for the thread called "F350 towing in the mountains".....a page or so back in the threads.....

i would say that $15,900 is a little much for that truck, given it is an XL trim package (i.e. "work truck").....

you are out of any engine warranty at 130K miles, but the 2006 was the best warranty year for the 6.0L. that it has the gooseneck ball shows that it was worked in the past, but as long as it was well maintained, that is not an issue. can the seller provide a full set of service records ? if yes, that makes the truck more valuable (as well as it being one owner, if that is the case as well). is there any aftermarket gear on it ? (tuner, air intake, exhaust, bypass filtration, etc ?) that brings the value down....

have you had a dealership pull an oasis on the truck ? (this is the record of any warranty work that has been done on the truck)

have you looked on the internet to see other similar mileage 2006 6.0L's for comparison pricing ?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul, 
What fuel mileage do you expect to get with the 6.0 stock before any mods?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If it is located at a dealer, or you have a "friend" in the service department, you should have them run an Oasis report. This will tell you if there was any warranty work done on it in the past. As far as problems with the 6.0; most of them seem to surface when guys "chip" them to get extra performance. I believe that there were two versions of the 6.0 in the 06' model year. The V-2 took care of most of the problem areas of the motor. If you are just starting to dive into the Ford 6.0 end of the pool, I would suggest checking out Ford-Trucks as they are a wealth of knowledge. Personally, I love my 2007 F-350. Stock, it has more then enough power for my 28BHS. Depending on terrain and how hard I am on the throttle, I average 10-12 MPG while towing, 18 hwy - solo and 10-12 around town solo.


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> I have located a 2006 F350 XL crew long bed 4x4 with 130K on 6.0L powerstroke. This truck is clean inside and out. It is not all beat up. I do see a gooseneck ball so I guess this guy used it for towing. $15,900. What I want to know is what exactly is "wrong" with the 6.0L diesel? Is it fixable? Will it leave me stranded? How much does it cost to fix? This truck is in my price range and I figure it has a lot of life left. I tow a 27 ft 6,000 lb camper, and I carry 5 to 6 adults at times (this truck has two bench seats in the "old timey" style = don't recline).


 Hi Mr. GOWEST,

Let me introduce myself, my name is "Snickers" and my Dad Bob loves his "06" F-350 P.S.D.. Mr. WillingtonPaul knows his stuff along with Mr. H2OSprayer. I have done everything Mr. Paul has suggested and will install my new coolant filter as Mr. Paul and Mr. H20 has suggested with hard fittings. When I bought my 350 1 year ago it had 118 thousand miles..but I bought it wholesale from my son-in-law at a auction and paid 15k. Mine is the Lariat edition with a 430 rear end crew cab.
What I did before I purchased it I took the total mileage since it was lit and divided it by the mileage...........
worked out to be 54.9 miles per hour. All highway........easy on the truck.I also extended the warranty at that mileage and have had several things replaced.......complaments of Ford. The other reason I purchased it was because the inside of the cab and the engine compartment was immaculate....not just freshly coated.

Here's what I suggest-

Do what Mr. Paul suggests. This way you will know more about the truck.

Go buy the Edge Insight monitor........You will see what's happening with all of your temps., in which you will be able to see whats going on with your engine and what you will need to replace. And you will replace certain items.

I will say that I just got back from the"Smokies" and the truck is a "Tow Beast". I pull a 35' Outback 5ver and had no issues.

Pleasure meeting you,

"Snickers" and Bob.


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> I have located a 2006 F350 XL crew long bed 4x4 with 130K on 6.0L powerstroke. This truck is clean inside and out. It is not all beat up. I do see a gooseneck ball so I guess this guy used it for towing. $15,900. What I want to know is what exactly is "wrong" with the 6.0L diesel? Is it fixable? Will it leave me stranded? How much does it cost to fix? This truck is in my price range and I figure it has a lot of life left. I tow a 27 ft 6,000 lb camper, and I carry 5 to 6 adults at times (this truck has two bench seats in the "old timey" style = don't recline).


Mr. Gowest,

By the way, my Dad's 5ver weights around 11,000 lbs. and he averages 11.0 mpg. at 62/65 mph.

See Ya,
"Snickers"


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> I average 10-12 MPG while towing, 18 hwy - solo and 10-12 around town solo.


That is the fuel mileage I get with my stock 7.3. I'd expect the 6.0 having smaller displacement and newer design to yield higher mileage than the old 7.3.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

my mileage is right in there with H2osprayers numbers. i get 18-19 empty on the highway, and 12 to 13 towing on the mostly flats with 10 to 11 in the mountains of VT and NH. around town i am a little better at 14 to 15, but i run fuel additive in every tank, so maybe the cetane booster is helping me there......

it is really not fair to compare mileage on the 7.3L to the 6.0L due to the emissions gear. the EGR valve is a great equalizer to the 7.3L when it comes to mileage. what you should instead focus on is that the 6.0L produces more power with smaller displacement and burns cleaner than the 7.3L. that is the real story. the turbos are worlds apart, and you would notice a big difference pulling with a 6.0L vs. a 7.3L.

some block off or delete the EGR, and that will improve mileage across the board, especially when towing. but it is not street legal, you will be fined if you are caught in a state with emissions regulations, and you just aren't being as friendly to mother as you could be......


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

willingtonpaul said:


> my mileage is right in there with H2osprayers numbers. i get 18-19 empty on the highway, and 12 to 13 towing on the mostly flats with 10 to 11 in the mountains of VT and NH. around town i am a little better at 14 to 15, but i run fuel additive in every tank, so maybe the cetane booster is helping me there......
> 
> it is really not fair to compare mileage on the 7.3L to the 6.0L due to the emissions gear. the EGR valve is a great equalizer to the 7.3L when it comes to mileage. what you should instead focus on is that the 6.0L produces more power with smaller displacement and burns cleaner than the 7.3L. that is the real story. the turbos are worlds apart, and you would notice a big difference pulling with a 6.0L vs. a 7.3L.
> 
> some block off or delete the EGR, and that will improve mileage across the board, especially when towing. but it is not street legal, you will be fined if you are caught in a state with emissions regulations, and you just aren't being as friendly to mother as you could be......


How much improvement in mileage with the EGR delete? 
How does the EGR delete work to improve mileage? does the EGR burn more fuel? I always thought EGR is there to return fuel residue back into the engine for second burn.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

from the postings on the diesel boards, i have read claims of anywhere between 1 and 3mpg improvements from the EGR delete / blockoff. i do not run an EGR blockoff, as my state has emissions requirements that would make it illegal for on road vehicles.

the EGR's purpose is to return exhaust back into the intake manifold after it has been cooled down. it is not to re-burn fuel residue, it is to re-combust the gasses to make them cleaner from a NOX perspective. deleting it reduces strain on the intake side of the engine, freeing airflow in. all any internal combustion engine is, at the end of the day, is an air pump. anything that reduces restriction on either the intake or exhaust side of the pump will improve performance, generally speaking.

subsequent generations of engines after the 6.0L use a raw fuel injection system into the exhaust to literally start a fire in the DPF (diesel particulate filter) to burn off the trapped particulate. maybe this is what you were thinking of. "regenerating" is what this process is called, and is separate to the EGR, but linked in the sense that some of this fuel, if unburnt, gets recirculated into the intake and ends up in the oil, causing fuel dilution issues on the 6.4L.

purists rue the day the EGR valve was introduced.....


----------

